# PARIS | Tour Aurore (Renovation) | 131m | 35 fl | T/O



## Phil

And why couldn't we ?


----------



## araj

Another one in Défense! Great


----------



## SkyLerm

I quite like the leaning facade, also have realised how "messy" is the top and it makes this design even cooler


----------



## zoheb_s

fantastic building
very happy to see LA DEFENSE waking up


----------



## dougfr69

Jim856796 said:


> The new Tour Air2 will replace the Tour Aurore, built in 1970 and last renovated in 2003. I don't know if we can tear down a building that had a recent reconstruction.


It weren't a reconstrution but a renovation of security element.
Tour Aurore:


----------



## Michael_Richards

zoheb_s said:


> fantastic building
> very happy to see LA DEFENSE waking up


it's never been asleep


----------



## juanico

^^ Thank you for clarifying it.

La Défense knew a "slowdown" in the early to mid 90's due to an unfavourable economical context, but this is relative since 3 towers were built between 1992 and 1995.

Then, since 1998 it's 8 towers that have been delivered plus 2 others currently under construction plus many smaller offices built during this period... 

So I don't really see from when it should be waking up :dunno:


----------



## brisavoine

Some news and some new renderings. The construction of Air² Tower has been confirmed in the French press. Apparently The Carlyle Group is currently negotiating the acquisition of this tower from Bouygues Immobilier. The tower will be completed and delivered in 2012. Someone should change the tag on top of the thread to "App".


----------



## brisavoine

Better screenshot.


----------



## HD

I like it. nothing too extravagant.


----------



## chjbolton

If Generali is 318 meters on its left, then Air2 is more like 290/300-ish on the photographed model...


----------



## Metropolitan

double post.


----------



## Metropolitan

juanico said:


> ^^ Thank you for clarifying it.
> 
> La Défense knew a "slowdown" in the early to mid 90's due to an unfavourable economical context, but this is relative since 3 towers were built between 1992 and 1995.
> 
> Then, since 1998 it's 8 towers that have been delivered plus 2 others currently under construction plus many smaller offices built during this period...
> 
> So I don't really see from when it should be waking up :dunno:


It's true that constructions of new towers have never really stopped. However, the first tower around 180/190 meters to be built was Areva in 1974 and the new towers which have been built since then have often matched that limit, but never exceeded it. My own interpretation of La Défense "wake up" is that towers of another height category are getting planned.

Damn', there's a 240-meter tower currently under construction at the forefront of LD (CB31 aka AXA), and it will be only the first one of a long serie. Let's celebrate this!

:cheers:


----------



## fettekatz

^^ yeah, let's celebrate :cheers1:

there are a lot of good and daring designs in Paris. Even though a lot of people will need some time to become accustomed to some of the new towers. In a few years -- or more likely decades -- they will be an extencial part of Paris as the Eiffel tower is today


----------



## Jim856796

The Tour Air2 proposal screws up the La Defense 2 Supercomplex and the boxy buildings that are part of it, such as EDF-GDF. I think it needs to be cancelled.


----------



## Minato ku

Actually Air² tower is approved.


----------



## Jim856796

Why is the Tour Aurore going to be demolished?


----------



## krone23

Great project for a beautiful city of our neighbor country


----------



## JStrand

Can anyone confirm that Carlyle closed the deal with Bouygues/Meunier and how much that Carlyle paid? thanks


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Jim856796 said:


> The Tour Air2 proposal screws up the La Defense 2 Supercomplex and the boxy buildings that are part of it, such as EDF-GDF. I think it needs to be cancelled.


Really? I personally like it, more than Generali and Phare. It is a very nice looking tower, and I think it will fit great in La Defense. I would really like something like this in Canary Wharf.


----------



## Jex7844

*Planning permission granted for 'AIR2 Tower'*


----------



## Talisker

Another 'en blanc' speculative construction or are they waiting for a pre-let on this one? I'd imagine demolition of the old building should go ahead soon at least.


----------



## Jex7844

To answer your question Talisker, AIR2 is like D2, an "en blanc" construction.

The demolition of the current tower (Aurore, 110m) should start very soon indeed. I guess they're waiting for VERITAS(D2's future site) to be entirely demolished before starting with Aurore's which is next to it. The VERITAS's demolition is hoped to be completed by august 12th (& I personally think that it will-----> cf D2's thread).


----------



## Jex7844

*AURORE Tower to be demolished early 2012*









*Aurore Tower* (110m)​
The deconstruction works of the _Aurore Tower_ to make room for _AIR2 Tower_, will begin early 2012, Philippe Chaix said, explaining that the demolition works of _Aurore_ will take around 16 months. The tower will be deconstructed floor by floor._ AIR2's _works could therefore begin in 2013. The planning permission of _AIR2 Tower_ currently faces 2 claims, one from SOGECAP (the group building _D2_ Tower) & the other one from _Manhattan Tower_.


----------



## briker

I like it kay:


----------



## Jex7844

*EPADESA* approves AIR² Tower's sale to american Carlyle*



> *PARIS, 16 avr 2012 (AFP)*
> 
> Le Conseil d'administration de l'Epadesa (Etablissement public de la Défense Seine Arche) a approuvé vendredi les conditions de la promesse de vente de la tour Air2 au fonds américain Carlyle, a annoncé lundi l'organisme chargé de l'aménagement du plus important quartier d'affaires en Europe.[...]


http://www.cbanque.com/actu/29826/l...-la-vente-de-la-tour-air2-a-americain-carlyle

_*EPADESA= *E*tablissement *p*ublic d'*a*ménagement de la *Dé*fense *S*eine *A*rche_


----------



## Boriska

Mmmh. I wait to see the cladding.


----------



## Talisker

Jex7844 said:


> http://www.cbanque.com/actu/29826/l...-la-vente-de-la-tour-air2-a-americain-carlyle
> 
> _*EPADESA= *E*tablissement *p*ublic d'*a*ménagement de la *Dé*fense *S*eine *A*rche_


Is this is good thing or a bad thing? Probably too early to say but is the plan still go be be speculative construction?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I actually like the Tour Aurore somewhat.


----------



## hseugut

A shame for Aurore / dommage pour aurore


----------



## Jex7844

Talisker said:


> Is this is good thing or a bad thing? Probably too early to say but is the plan still go be be speculative construction?


That's a good thing Talisker. Air² will definitely be the next tower U/C in La Défense (probably early 2013). Not sure what you mean by speculative construction though...building lots of new buildings without getting tenants in the first place?

ThatOneGuy/hseugut, I do agree with you, I'm looking forward to Air² but I wish it had been built somewhere else, Aurore doesn't deserve to go as it's a pretty cool tower.


----------



## Talisker

Jex7844 said:


> Not sure what you mean by speculative construction though...building lots of new buildings without getting tenants in the first place?


Yeah, 'en blanc' as you call it. Is that still the plan?


----------



## Jex7844

^^Sorry Talisker, I still don't know whether AIR² is a 'en blanc' operation or not. When I know the answer, I'll mention it on here.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
According to our reliable comrade *Krapulax*, the *call for tender* regarding the preliminary works of AIR² *has just been issued*.

:goodbye:


----------



## Jex7844

*The 'Bonne Journée' sandwich shop closes down to make room for AIR² Tower*









*Photo by Spoudzzi*​



> La sandwicherie Bonne Journée située au patio des Reflets, face au Franprix a baissé pour la dernière fois son rideau le mardi 22 mai 2012. Cette fermeture s’accompagnera de celle du bistro, restaurant "le Tourbillon" dans les prochaines semaines afin de laisser place à la tour Aire 2. Suivra ces deux fermetures, le déplacement des locaux de la CGT et de la CFDT à quelques mètres plus loin, dans le RDC de l’immeuble Neuilly-Défense.
> 
> *Le début de la déconstruction de la tour Aurore et de l’immeuble BNP Paribas est programmé avant la fin de cette année 2012. Il faudra alors compter au minimum un an de déconstruction de la tour Aurore, qui sera démontée étage par étage, de la même manière que l’a été la tour UAP à Lyon.* La tour Aire 2, conçue par le cabinet Arquitectonica et construite par Bouygues Construction développera 82 000 m² répartis sur 41 étages pour une hauteur culminant à 202 mètres. Le permis de construire, qui a fait l'objet d'une enquête publique en avril-mai 2011, avait été délivré par la mairie de Courbevoie le 20 juillet 2011. Lors du dernier conseil du 13 avril dernier, l’EPADESA a approuvé les conditions de la promesse de vente de la tour Aire 2 avec l’investisseur du projet, Carlyle.



The Pub _'Le Tourbillon'_ (visible in the photo's background), will also be closing down in the next few weeks.

The deconstruction of both _Aurore Tower_ & the _BNP Paribas building_ will start before the end of this year (probably in september). 

The deconstruction process to be used for _Aurore tower_ will be the same one than for the _UAP Tower_ in Lyon HERE, which is great news. This process, quick & efficient, was really successful in Lyon. 

The _Aurore_ deconstruction - floor by floor- will take 12 months.


http://www.defense-92.fr/lesnewsdeladefense.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

France likes getting rid of its bronze- coloured skyscrapers... First AXA, then UAP and now Aurore...


----------



## tikiturf

ThatOneGuy said:


> France likes getting rid of its bronze- coloured skyscrapers... First AXA, then UAP and now Aurore...


They are so ugly, they must be destroyed to build nicer skyscrapers.


----------



## Jex7844

This is a close-up of Air²'s base:

















​


----------



## the man from k-town

new facebook pics of yesterday:


----------



## moustache

Both clads are good.


----------



## Dakaro

WOW! Very nice pictures @the man from k-town! :cheers:


----------



## Jex7844

An old render (extracted from a PDF):


----------



## markusteles

linda


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Apparently demolition starts in September!


----------



## Jex7844

What's your source _ThatOneGuy_ please ?


----------



## hseugut

We all know that  / On le sait depuis pas mal de temps (Indy G)


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Jex7844 said:


> What's your source _ThatOneGuy_ please ?


I swear I heard that it will start in September somewhere on this site...:\


----------



## Jex7844

As part as the laying of D²'s foundation stone that took place yesterday, the EPADESA Managing Director Philippe Chaix was asked the latest news about AIR² tower. 

He said:



> "We'll be signing the sales agreement in November (2012), & the authentic notarial act/deed regarding the rent charges in February 2013, we're very optimistic."


Therefore, we'll have to be a bit more patient as the deconstruction of _Aurore_ tower is quite unlikely to happen before the end of the year.


----------



## Jex7844

Further to the latest meeting of the _Plan de Renouveau de La Défense_ which took place yesterday morning, the _Epadesa_ Director Philippe Chaix said that AIR²'s project was still blocked by an appeal on the building permit coming from the nearby _Tour Manhattan_. Therefore, Aurore Tower's demolition is now very unlikely to happen this year...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What, do they not want business competition? I guess they think it is better to have an old tower near them that no one wants to use than a modern building that will draw more companies...


----------



## skyscraperus

Nice building


----------



## Jex7844

*News renders (ARCORA)*




























http://www.arcora.com/projets/tour-air2-a-la-defense/​


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice expansion of the la Defense skyline.


----------



## Jex7844

^^ Yes dude!Unless that's deliberate, I just wish Arcora had chosen topical photos of La Défense to 'show off' their project (these are at least 5 years old, LD has changed considerably since...)


----------



## Trex-md

The wedge shape is cool.. So what will this look like from the Eiffel Tower?


----------



## kisssme




----------



## enrigue8

BUILD IT QUICK PARIS NEED IT.
CONSTRUISEZ LE RAPIDEMENT ,PARIS EN A BESOIN.


----------



## Neric007

Any update on this project?


----------



## enrigue8

Neric007 said:


> Any update on this project?


There is a possibility of begining of work in september 2015.


----------



## kisssme

visualisations of inside the tower



kisssme said:


> des rendus interieurs de la tour air2
> 
> http://marinecoste.ultra-book.com/portfolio


----------



## godgame

ugghh lazy people.


----------



## Wayden21

so much better than the tower that was supposed to replace that one! Just a shame they chose a blue colour for the clad


----------



## madmax1982

Paris La Défense - Walking Tour [4K] - YouTube 

Second half of this video to see how beautiful is new Aurore.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

From Saint Cloud :




































Vincent Montcuit


Explore Vincent Montcuit’s 983 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 8: (cladding completed!)*

P1244508 by Frédéric Le Quéré, on Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

10th October :
































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The first vertical elements of the pavilion facade have been installed :
































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

From Issy this 12th november :



















Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

18th December :
































































Vincent Mt


----------



## vincent1746

21th december :










Vincent Mt


----------



## Chrispic

Last day of 2021 :


----------

